# Home Theater Audio owners: stereo, or something more?



## hat (May 8, 2011)

Hey HT audio guys. I was wondering... do the majority of you use a simple stereo config, or do you go beyond that for a surround experience? Home Theater owners only please, regular pc speakers not included.

Personally I have a quad (4.1) system. It was given to me. It's a cheap knock off apparantly: Theater Research TR-606. It came without a remote, but a Logitech Harmony worked with it. The sound is a little off... if I play with the tone depth (bass -4, treble +4) it sounds better. If I don't do this, they sound too bassy and the speakers just produce a low humming and/or thunder rumbling sound in some situations.


----------



## slyfox2151 (May 8, 2011)

i have 7.2 for movies.... however i only use 2.2 for music.


using pro logic 2z to upmix 5.1.


----------



## hat (May 8, 2011)

slyfox2151 said:


> i have 7.2 for movies.... however i only use 2.2 for music.



2 seperate systems, or only the front channel gets used for music?


----------



## slyfox2151 (May 8, 2011)

same system, only the 2 fronts ( large floor standing speakers) and 2 sub woofers are used.

i don't really like music up mixed.... i either play it on 2channel or turn on multi stereo, effectively playing the same sound out of all speakers. it tends to reinforce the sound and makes it seem louder then it really is.


----------



## Frick (May 8, 2011)

5.1, but the rear speakers are not plugged in as I don't have anywhere to put them. Also I don't care for surround that much.


----------



## AsRock (May 8, 2011)

5.1 for gaming and  some netflix content will be 7.1 when i can be assed to put up the other 2 speakers but most content i use is either 2.1 or 5.1.  And same as Sly with music 2.1 is best way fuller sound more solid sound and deeper, if you like music like enigma some Native Indian or even opera music then it can be worth changing to 5.1.


----------



## burtram (May 8, 2011)

5.1 for movies/games. 2.1 for music, using the two front channels + sub when i have my pc play music through the receiver.


----------



## p3gaz_001 (May 8, 2011)

i've got 5.1 for the desktop pc and another 5.1 for xbox and ps3 ...


----------



## MRCL (May 8, 2011)

At the moment its a 2.1 configuration and because its not that bad, the 5.2 upgrade can wait. But its definitely planned. Components:

Onkyo 608 Receiver
KEF Q300 speakers
Yamaha YST-SW012 subwoofer


----------



## p3gaz_001 (May 8, 2011)

p3gaz_001 said:


> i've got 5.1 for the desktop pc and another 5.1 for xbox and ps3 ...



i've forgot, z5500 for desktop pc, and a very old creative inspire 5.1 for xbox & ps3 it's enough for me for my personal entertainment


----------



## slyfox2151 (May 8, 2011)

.... someone voted other?


i would like an explanation.


----------



## MRCL (May 8, 2011)

slyfox2151 said:


> .... someone voted other?
> 
> 
> i would like an explanation.



That was me, because 2.1 does not equal stereo in my books.


----------



## slyfox2151 (May 8, 2011)

considering sub woofers dont add positional audio, 2.1 is considered stereo .... your simply passing low frequencies to a more suitable driver, this could be included in a 3 way floor speaker.


at least in my books


----------



## MRCL (May 8, 2011)

slyfox2151 said:


> considering sub woofers dont add positional audio, 2.1 is considered stereo .... your simply passing low frequencies to a more suitable driver, this could be included in a 3 way floor speaker.
> 
> 
> at least in my books



Nitpicker


----------



## A Cheese Danish (May 8, 2011)

Stereo because I can't afford anything better 
2 old Pioneer speakers. They do the job though.


----------



## theJesus (May 8, 2011)

5.1 is great for movies with decent surround mixing/mastering.  Sometimes I watch movies that say they're 5.1 and it seems like all they do is add a few effects to the rears at a couple scenes and that's it.  Others have really good surround though and that makes it worth it.

As for anything above 5.1, most movies aren't mastered above that afaik, so you'd have to upmix.

For music, I upmix with the Channel Mixer 3rd party plugin for Foobar2000.


A Cheese Danish said:


> Stereo because I can't afford anything better
> 2 old Pioneer speakers. They do the job though.


lol, did you ever fix the surrounds on those?


----------



## Robert-The-Rambler (May 8, 2011)

*7.2 in bedroom and Headphones for Music*

Most of the time I use my 7.2 system in my bedroom for movies. Lately I've been using my 120hz Insignia 42" 1080p HDTV but I also have a Sanyo PLV-Z5 720 LCD projector in there. My Bloody Valentine 3D and Kickass have 7.1 audio on Bluray. Most of the time for music I use my Sennheiser HD 595 headphones but I have a 2 channel setup in my dining room that I'm listening to right now. That's where I burn most of my mixes and do most of my rambling in front of my 32" Vizio 1080p HDTV I use for a monitor. The living room has a 5.1 setup. I probably have too much gear.


----------



## theJesus (May 8, 2011)

Robert-The-Rambler said:


> I probably have too much gear.


I'm open to donations >.>


----------



## majestic12 (May 8, 2011)

I've got a 2.0 setup and a 7.1 setup back in the States (I'm really excited to use them again soon).  While I love watching movies in surround sound, I think the best way to go is with a good set of stereo speakers and a sub (if the extra bass is desired at least).  More speakers can always be purchased later if needed.


----------



## Robert-The-Rambler (May 8, 2011)

*Lol*



theJesus said:


> I'm open to donations >.>





I didn't even mention the mad science experiment downstairs....

or the SIX computers in my bedroom......

I may have some amplifiers etc.... for sale real soon at great prices.....

I 've been known to be a very generous guy in the past.


----------



## theJesus (May 8, 2011)

Robert-The-Rambler said:


> I didn't even mention the mad science experiment downstairs....
> 
> or the SIX computers in my bedroom......
> 
> ...


I don't have enough room for anything new and no money for anything anyways lol, it was mostly a joke


----------



## Robert-The-Rambler (May 8, 2011)

*I know...... LOL*



theJesus said:


> I don't have enough room for anything new and no money for anything anyways lol, it was mostly a joke



I've learned from my pass generosity.

I miss my $700 Dell 24" (Think it was the 2407) IPS monitor that I gave to my brother in upstate New York.


----------



## theJesus (May 8, 2011)

Robert-The-Rambler said:


> I've learned from my pass generosity.
> 
> I miss my $700 Dell 24" (Think it was the 2407) IPS monitor that I gave to my brother in upstate New York.


 You gave that away?  What's wrong with you?


----------



## Robert-The-Rambler (May 8, 2011)

*I'm a nice guy*



theJesus said:


> You gave that away?  What's wrong with you?



Sometimes charity involves giving up something you cannot replace. That makes it more meaningful.


----------



## cadaveca (May 8, 2011)

Using 7.2 for movie watching, and a 2.0 setup for gaming and music, currently.

Unfortunately, several months ago it was raining...INSIDE my house, so my HT setup is all in a pile in a corner of the livingroom.


----------



## streetfighter 2 (May 8, 2011)

I spent time designing my 5.1 HT system.  It's a budget build but it's still got around 500W of speakers + 160W of sub (everything RMS).  Front two channels are full range and the center channel is almost full range.  I never professionally tuned my system but I spent around 5 hours tuning it by ear.  I'm quite pleased with the results and confident that when I do measure it with an SPL meter, it'll fair relatively well.

I'd have went with 7.1/7.2 but it's annoying enough to place 5 speakers, let alone placing 7!


----------



## slyfox2151 (May 8, 2011)

streetfighter 2 said:


> I spent time designing my 5.1 HT system.  It's a budget build but it's still got around 500W of speakers + 160W of sub (everything RMS).  Front two channels are full range and the center channel is almost full range.  I never professionally tuned my system but I spent around 5 hours tuning it by ear.  I'm quite pleased with the results and confident that when I do measure it with an SPL meter, it'll fair relatively well.
> 
> I'd have went with 7.1/7.2 but it's annoying enough to place 5 speakers, let alone placing 7!



side speakers/subs  are easy to place... the rears are a pain in the ass..... mind sharing a picture of your setup?


----------



## A Cheese Danish (May 8, 2011)

theJesus said:


> lol, did you ever fix the surrounds on those?



Nope   On the to do list.
Once I start my new job here shortly, I will soon be buying a 5.1 or 7.1 setup.


----------



## Mussels (May 9, 2011)

technically you screwed up the question, its either 2.1/4.1/5.1/7.1 or 2/4/6/8 channel. we can see what you meant tho.



i used to (and enjoyed) running a 5.1 setup of my z5500's, but now i have no space for it so i had to drop back to stereo. stereo actually works better for MP3 music, although not as fun with games and movies now.


----------



## streetfighter 2 (May 9, 2011)

slyfox2151 said:


> side speakers/subs  are easy to place... the rears are a pain in the ass..... mind sharing a picture of your setup?


The difficulty in placing speakers is relative to the room.  

I have my TV in the corner of a mostly square room facing an L shaped couch in the opposite corner.  With the given room layout speaker placement is fundamentally suboptimal.  

I also have aesthetic issues with running speaker wires.  I suppose running wires to two more speakers isn't that much harder, but it is that much more work.

I haven't got around to posting pics of my setup in the HT thread yet because I still have some more work to do.  When I finish up the final touches I'll post some pics.



Mussels said:


> technically you screwed up the question, its either 2.1/4.1/5.1/7.1 or 2/4/6/8 channel. we can see what you meant tho.


I was gonna call him on it, but I decided to play nice instead.


----------



## Mussels (May 9, 2011)

i suppose the key is your room as street said.


*If* you can get the proper placement for surround sound with positional audio, by all means go for it. If you cant, get better quality stereo speakers instead.


----------



## imperialreign (May 9, 2011)

I use 5.1 headphones for games . . . but my current stereo setup is quite custom.

Considering the number of drivers involved, I have no choice but to label it as "other."

So as to keep my sanity, I'll simply link the last post where I detailed my setup: http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1353927&postcount=70

I've recently added a vintage Pioneer rack-mount 22-band EQ to the mix, too . . . one that I managed to get for free . . . and an additional 14" Pioneer subwoofer 

So, in all, I guess it could be described as a 4.1 setup, but the total spatial range of this equipment is through the roof.  The speaker units themselves are positioned in the corners of the room, facing inward at an angle, with the new sub addition discreetly positioned within the entertainment center with the speaker cone facing the wall . . .

I love vintage hardware.


----------



## Easy Rhino (May 9, 2011)

my home theater is a 7.1 setup with a marantz receiver/amp. there are only a handful of good movies that include the 7.1 track but when they do it is worth having the setup. 

my pc is hooked up to a 2.1 setup with an old kenwood receiver/amp.


----------



## Sinzia (May 9, 2011)

5.1 on the home theater for bluray/hd tv

2.1 or cans for gaming on the PC.


----------



## imperialreign (May 14, 2011)

Just got hold of an old Pioneer DT-540 audio digital timer for free . . . nice!


----------



## Ra97oR (May 14, 2011)

Using headphones and only headphones. Too used to the clarity of headphones, it far too hard to get the same with speakers, alsoI am staying in uni dorm, so good room placement is impossible.

Unless I have over £20k to spare for a decent setup with room treated, I am not gonna get speakers. =/

Tried out some B&W 685 with some very decent class A mono blocks on a treated demo, very smooth and relaxing, but the clarity is pretty poor. The B&W 800 Diamond is better, but still unmatched.


----------



## Frick (May 14, 2011)

Ra97oR said:


> Unless I have over £20k to spare for a decent setup with room treated, I am not gonna get speakers. =/



Yes, because it's impossible to get anything decent for a lower price.


----------



## Ra97oR (May 14, 2011)

Unless I am gonna get a really good deal on some used Quads and amps, and someone treating rooms for free, I guess not. I am just not a big fan of speakers, need more clarity.

Tried some cheaper speakers with ribbon tweeters, still not a big fan of them. You have to remember companies rip people off on speakers more than headphones, as their trend is more expensive is better and company mark up their products as such to get a sense of higher quality.


----------



## cadaveca (May 14, 2011)

Ra97oR said:


> . You have to remember companies rip people off on speakers more than headphones, as their trend is more expensive is better and company mark up their products as such to get a sense of higher quality.



You hit this nail right on the head. There have been comanies that have had really fantastic speakers for low cost, but they get bought up by the bigger guys pretty damn quickly.

The company that makes my speakers, Athena, doesn't exist any more, for just that reason. The bookshelf speakers I've got can really put alot of pressure on some very expensive, and even larger, speakers, yet I paid only a bit over $250 a pair.

This thread prompted me to set my HT rig back up...been using just stereo for quite a few months now...you know, I kinda like stereo better.


----------



## niko084 (May 14, 2011)

Depends on what you want...

I like high impact, high volume, so I started with a stereo setup, large refference amplifiers, preamps, DSP, active crossovers, eqs.

I have JBL towers front and rear, bookshelfs front and rear, center.
I then have 2 polk audio 10" subs and 1 jbl 12" sub.

This is what I use for AV..

I'm in the middle of figuring out and planning my listening room.
Probably go with some VMPS mains and subwoofers.

Want great speakers at a low cost... Get Athena's they are Klipsch made in China. Finish isn't as nice, speaker isn't of "quite" the same quality probably due to crossover matching or components, but they are very close and I am yet to find something under 2x the cost that's better to be totally honest.


----------



## Easy Rhino (May 14, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> You hit this nail right on the head. There have been comanies that have had really fantastic speakers for low cost, but they get bought up by the bigger guys pretty damn quickly.
> 
> The company that makes my speakers, Athena, doesn't exist any more, for just that reason. The bookshelf speakers I've got can really put alot of pressure on some very expensive, and even larger, speakers, yet I paid only a bit over $250 a pair.
> 
> This thread prompted me to set my HT rig back up...been using just stereo for quite a few months now...you know, I kinda like stereo better.



hey i've heard of athena. when did you buy them?


----------



## cadaveca (May 14, 2011)

Easy Rhino said:


> hey i've heard of athena. when did you buy them?



Geez...maybe 8 years ago? I only found out they were bought because I went to go buy more specifically for my PC, and couldn't find any. I do beleive, if I remember right, they were bought by Mission, who just completely dropped the product line.


I have a high-end set of Athenas as well, but they won't get used until I move into my own house; they really require a proper setup as they are far too big for the room spaces I have now. But htey cost a good amount, so I expect more from them...however, the smaller ones I have do just as good of a job, if not better, as they a much better suited for the space they are in.



niko084 said:


> Get Athena's they are Klipsch made in China.



Um, no. The orginal Athena brand(and the speakers I own) were made in Ontario, Canada. Current Athena brand is garbage, IMHO, as it's not even the same products(speakers in the box are very different from what I bought).

These are what I have:

http://www.athenaspeakers.com/

The Audition series is what I am talking about for bookshelfs, the "high-end" are the SCT Series 5x S3 and 5x P2 mated together to create full-size speakers.

But you are right, bought by klipsch:


> In August of 2006, Klipsch Group, Inc. makers of the Klipsch® and Jamo® brands acquired Audio Products International Corp.


----------



## niko084 (May 14, 2011)

http://www.athenaspeakers.com/
Athena very well still exists.

The new Athena is far from garbage on a technical standpoint.
Yes the company is no longer the same.

On another note, nearly nobody makes larger footprint speakers anymore, not in the lower price ranges, not quality ones.
People just don't want them anymore as a general market. Just changing times. I miss some of the good older speakers though, technically less accurate however had a great full sound all in one.


----------



## cadaveca (May 14, 2011)

You missed my point though, sry if I wasn't clear.

The actual quality of the drivers dropped before Athena was ever bought, when they introduced the Audition2 series, and current models(I've only seen 2 recently, in a boutique shop) do not have the same clarity as the ones I own.

Really, I love the brand, and the speakers I own...if I really could find something with similar performance for similar pricing, I'd be buying in a heartbeat, but alas, this is just not possible.

Keep in mind I'm a musician of 25 years, and my ear has been trained musically, so I am VERY critical of audio reproduction. I'm also the sort of guy that takes my own speakers into a store to test out new ones.


----------



## theJesus (May 14, 2011)

I wish I had some cash and a larger room.  I walked to the goodwill the other day and saw an old pair of 4-way speakers with 15" woofers for $50.  Surrounds were intact too.  Would have been nice to grab 'em just to play around with, but I don't even have room for to mess with the other random speakers I've grabbed from there over the past year or so lol


----------



## Frederik S (May 15, 2011)

I have a good quality stereo setup that I use for pretty much everything around. I think that 5 ch is over rated to some extent because all it really adds is a more directional experience. And since I do not have  enough money to buy a half decent 5.1 system I decided to go for a good quality 2 ch setup. 

I have to say I mainly listen to music (and have limited funds) so that had a heavy influence on how I choose to build my sound system.


----------



## imperialreign (May 16, 2011)

Frederik S said:


> I have a good quality stereo setup that I use for pretty much everything around. I think that 5 ch is over rated to some extent because all it really adds is a more directional experience. And since I do not have  enough money to buy a half decent 5.1 system I decided to go for a good quality 2 ch setup.
> 
> I have to say I mainly listen to music (and have limited funds) so that had a heavy influence on how I choose to build my sound system.




You have a hidden point here that most tend to overlook . . .

90% of all audio is still 2-channel source, which has to be upmixed for multi-channel setups.  Whether one is actually using a true form of upmixing, or simply splitting channels, it doesn't negate the fact that the original source audio was originally intended for 2-channel playback.

The only forms of audio that are true 5.1 multi-channel is found on DVDs - if the source is encoded in multi-channel - as DVD-A is really the only primary format that supports 5.1 (IIRC, Blu-Ray and HD-DVD support true 7.1).  Some DVD audio disks are, but not all (most are simply "re-mastered" to DVD's playback rates), most DVD films have true multi-channel support . . . but, again, not all.  Even still, in regards to DVD-A, unless the source was recorded, mixed and mastered with release to DVD-A in mind, typically it's the original 2-channel that's been upmixed "at the factory" and slapped on the disk.

So, at it's basic, all we're really getting is 2-channel audio playback that's simply been split, filtered, boosted and panned to numerous channels by our recievers.


----------



## Easy Rhino (May 16, 2011)

imperialreign said:


> 90% of all audio is still 2-channel source



huh? any dvd movie and any bluray disc have native 5.1/7.1 tracks on them. they are actually recorded in a studio and then mixed afterward.

sure, music is still 2 channel but that is obvious. 

so having a 5.1 setup with strong R/L speakers is beneficial because then you get great surround out of movies and still have quality 2 channel music.


----------



## imperialreign (May 16, 2011)

Easy Rhino said:


> huh? any dvd movie and any bluray disc have native 5.1/7.1 tracks on them. they are actually recorded in a studio and then mixed afterward.
> 
> sure, music is still 2 channel but that is obvious.
> 
> so having a 5.1 setup with strong R/L speakers is beneficial because then you get great surround out of movies and still have quality 2 channel music.



Sorry, I shoulda clarified a little more . . .

90% of music audio media is still 2-channel.  I'm not counting DVD movie audio, as you're right, it's mixed at the studio - most dialouge is added seperately from the film, music is added seperately, most sound effects are added seperately, additional effects and sweeteners are dubbed in as well; so there's a lot finer control over the number of channel sources.

Pure DVD-Audio disks, though (DVDs that are only audio albums) are 90% of the time simply "remastered" versions of the original recording, with no real re-mixing for multi-channel.

I'm not trying to say having a multi-channel setup is gonna sound worse than 2-channel, far from it . . . you'll still get more depth and surround to the audio . . . but, until the industry starts supporting multi-channel during recording/mixing, we're not gonna get the absolute most of what are multi-channel setups are capable of.


----------



## Easy Rhino (May 16, 2011)

yea, if you mainly listen to music then perhaps a 5.1 setup would not be worth the investment. the Inception bluray includes a separate 5.1 soundtrack in dts-hd ma and it sounds godly. now, i wouldnt buy a 5.1 setup just to hear it but im sure some audiophiles would. also, im not sure yet if we will see a trend to music being 5.1 in the future. it is hard to tell.


----------



## niko084 (May 16, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> You missed my point though, sry if I wasn't clear.



I don't think I missed it... Yes they did fall off the scope very bad..

My point was to say that their newer stuff since the Klipsch buyout is very close performance wise to the much more expensive Klispch stuff. I mean we still are not talking about real high end stuff here, but for the dollar it's really hard to beat.

Very annoying I find it that really high quality speakers have gotten so ridiculously expensive.
Same obviously goes for amps...


----------



## cadaveca (May 16, 2011)

niko084 said:


> I don't think I missed it... Yes they did fall off the scope very bad..
> 
> My point was to say that their newer stuff since the Klipsch buyout is very close performance wise to the much more expensive Klispch stuff. I mean we still are not talking about real high end stuff here, but for the dollar it's really hard to beat.
> 
> ...



Yeah, most places don't carry thier product any longer due to all the other options out there.

Because the speakers I have are pretty damn good, I want something better now, and I'm having a hard time finding it to fit within my budget, where previously Athena was my go-to brand. I guess I'm kinda still in mourning about that.


----------



## BumbleBee (May 28, 2011)

I have a Paradigm 5.1 setup. I wouldn't mind 9.2 at all. 2 rears, 2 heights and a extra sub 

correct me if i'm wrong but I think Paradigm and Axiom are the only brands in Canada that are 100% locally made. nothing outsourced to China.


----------



## cadaveca (May 28, 2011)

Athena was made in Canada too, before they were purchased.

Didn't know about Axiom...


----------



## BumbleBee (May 28, 2011)

oh wait Totem are locally made too.



> Totem founder Vince Bruzzese feels very strongly about sourcing his drivers in the West. In the past, he got his small woofers from Peerless in Denmark, but switched to Scan-Speak when Peerless started manufacturing in China. Bruzzese also pointed out that the tweeter used in the Dreamcatcher costs him €16, more than 15 times as much as most similar Asian-made tweeters.


----------



## TheMonkey (Jun 7, 2011)

hat said:


> Personally I have a quad (4.1) system. It was given to me. It's a cheap knock off apparantly: Theater Research TR-606. It came without a remote, but a Logitech Harmony worked with it. The sound is a little off... if I play with the tone depth (bass -4, treble +4) it sounds better. If I don't do this, they sound too bassy and the speakers just produce a low humming and/or thunder rumbling sound in some situations.



Just wanted to give you a heads up for your safety, Theater Research is a "White Van Speaker Scam".  These type of speakers are of very low quality and can be dangerous to hook up to any amplifier.  Here is a quote from the wiki...

"Consumers have reported receiving products which have been faulty for some time now.[10] This is a result of sub-standard quality and manufacturing processes. However, during June 2008 another, more serious warning emerged. Denmark Audio systems inter alia had been found to have an impedance curve dropping below two ohms.[11] The result of this fault will damage amplifiers connected to the load when it drops, however it could also lead to overheating and short circuits.[11] Therefore these systems could potentially cause a fire if left unattended. Products are not UL listed nor CSA approved."

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/White_van_speaker_scam

I suggest you dump the TR's sooner than later, even if nothing has happened so far, it's better to be safe than sorry.  

As for the thread topic I used to be a SurSound fan but have completely converted to stereo after realizing the true potential of a proper stereo setup.  I would take proper imaging, depth, and sound-staging over "directional audio" any day of the week.  The experience of a proper stereo configuration IMHO blows SS away.  I do spend more time listening to music than anything else but even in gaming I now prefer stereo.

Current setup = SPDIF->Maverick Audio Tubemagic D1 DAC/Preamp->MCS 3865 dual mono integrated amp->DCM QEDs (A) Monitor Audio S2 (B)


----------



## twilyth (Jun 7, 2011)

7.2 for music but just the subs will cost $200-300 for anything decent.

I use 7.1 with NHT Classic 3's (3 way) FR, FL and Center.  I have NHT sub zeros for the sides and 2 old NHT zero's for the back.  I have a 300watt 12" Polk sub.  The sound and imaging is incredible.  I swear it's almost like a drug.  Receiver is a Yamaha RX-V765.  But just the fronts and center cost about $1500 and the receiver was 3 and change.  Sub-zeros were pretty cheap at $100 each and I already had the rears.  Polk sub was $200-300.

For the HTPC, I have cheaper Yamaha receiver, Polk Monitor 40's for the front, Polk RM8's for the center and rear and monitor 20's (30's???) I think for the sides (would have to go look).  Polk 10" sub (forget the model).  The setup is screwed up though since it's around a sectional sofa and you don't really get the rear imaging effect.  Anyway, the NHT's are so much cleaner at volume although the Polk monitor 20's and 40's are quite respectable.  I don't thing the RM8's handle much volume well, but I've never really analysed them.  I don't blast this system, just the music system.


----------



## hat (Jun 7, 2011)

TheMonkey said:


> Just wanted to give you a heads up for your safety, Theater Research is a "White Van Speaker Scam".  These type of speakers are of very low quality and can be dangerous to hook up to any amplifier.  Here is a quote from the wiki...
> 
> "Consumers have reported receiving products which have been faulty for some time now.[10] This is a result of sub-standard quality and manufacturing processes. However, during June 2008 another, more serious warning emerged. Denmark Audio systems inter alia had been found to have an impedance curve dropping below two ohms.[11] The result of this fault will damage amplifiers connected to the load when it drops, however it could also lead to overheating and short circuits.[11] Therefore these systems could potentially cause a fire if left unattended. Products are not UL listed nor CSA approved."
> 
> ...


They came with their own receiver. Maybe someday I'll get a proper stereo setup.


----------



## TheMonkey (Jun 7, 2011)

hat said:


> They came with their own receiver. Maybe someday I'll get a proper stereo setup.



Well at least your don't have to worry about ruining a nice amp.  Make sure you don't sell em tho, bad karma...


----------

